# Grip It Rite - Aid for getting erm.. the Grip Right?



## ChubbyArse (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi all,

I guess that it's a bit late now it's arrived in the post, however I wondered if anyone on here has had any experience with a Grip it Rite. They are available from Amazon: Click Here to see on Amazon. The reviews were pretty good, so I've punted for a purchase and hope to try it out tomorrow night.

I decided to get it - as I have problems remembering my grip in between golfing (on the range or the course) and hoped that using it on the range would set it into the muscle memory and help make it instinct when I pick up a club. My default left hand is fine I think - but the correct grip with my right hand feels so unnatural, that I don't feel I ever get it in the right place.

My grip is too weak usually and leaves the face too open - so although the first 2 metres are straight leaving the club, the ball tends to end up on the wrong (right hand) fairway!

Any opinions or experience is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Wolfman (Feb 12, 2013)

I found one in the carpark of the course once, tried it and they are quite good 

You can leave it on the club and hit shots


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 12, 2013)

I've got one and like the idea but I always doubted I'd actually put it on the club correctly!


----------



## Jay Gee (Feb 12, 2013)

I bought one after my coach got me to use one in my lesson. Fitting to the club should be straight forward. Line the end of the clear plastic bit up with the bottom of the grip. Then flip out the same clear plastic bit and line the club face up with the line. I find mine slips round after a few shots so it's best to keep an eye on the alignment. That said, I think my grips are a bit on the thin side (new Callaway Diablo Edges) and will be either changing grips on Thursday or getting another layer of tape put under them.


----------



## ChubbyArse (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys. A couple of questions:


Did you find that it improved your swing - does it help with slices and hooks?
Did you find it helped "bed in" your grip and allow you to grip it right first time on the course?

Thanks


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2013)

Bought one of these

http://www.direct-golf.co.uk/golf_accessories/golf-grip/swing_aids_grip_training_aid/p14858.aspx

Does the job and correct the grip but the problem comes trying to then correcting the club head path


----------

